# 1936 Wards Hawthorne Ladies bike



## Drosentreter (Nov 7, 2022)

1936 Ladies Wards Hawthorne 24” needs gone through to make rideable, original tires hold air for a good while, long spring saddle, missing grips and drop stand clip, otherwise complete and all original. Original paint showing through someone’s much lighter blue poor house paint job. I have cleaned some of the house paint off and it comes off very easily with WD40 and steel wool. Great piece to add to a collection of pre-wars. If you want more pictures, or have questions just ask. Thanks for looking, Dane.


----------

